# Great OSS, competes favorably with much costlier floor standing models.



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I really like my Jet tools. I wish they would add an oscillating belt sander in this price category.
I would have trouble giving up my Ridgid oscillating belt sander because it is so handy when chamfering tenons.
It would be nice to have something more durable though.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

'It would be nice to have something more durable though."


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


????

How durable do you want your sander to be?
I have my Ridgid for many years, and I bought it used, and it still work like a champ.
I would say that has it already is very durable.


----------



## BenI (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I've been looking into getting a oscillating spindle sander down the road and wondered if this was worth it.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Is have a hard time justifying the extra ~$325 this one costs over the Ridgid one I have. I use mine infrequently though, so I suppose depending on your usage it could be worth getting something beefier than what I have.

I've never done something with mine that I wished I had a bigger or more powerful machine.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Good review. I would like to have one of these.


----------



## Diwayne (Jan 13, 2011)

Most of my shop is equipped with Jet Tools. I do also have the rigid tho. they both do great work.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought the JET lightly used for $300, so it was a no-brainer to me over the RIGID. I first tried the Harbor Fright but it was dead out of the box. When I opened it up to check the wiring I saw that the motor was really dinky and plastic gears. It went back. The Delta BOSS was next on the list but it's known for needing capacitors in the motor constantly. The JET is metal gears in an oilbath, a metal housing and rock solid, so that explains the price difference.


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

Maybe I'll have to try my Festool vac instead of my cyclone. My cyclone does a very poor job of dust collection with it, IMHO. That being said, I very much like mine.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I have the same sander and really like it - especially the rock solid top
I bought the 3 inch drum and that is actually the one I use most… except during pinewood derby time.


----------



## Newbie17 (Feb 20, 2017)

I have this and the 3" drum is the main one I've used so far. The runout/wobbly on the 3" drum is unacceptable, 7/128ths (0.055"). It feels like the sander is slapping my work piece away from it. It's impossible to get a smooth surface. Other spindles have runout of 0.005-0.011," but I haven't measured all of them yet. There is also slop where the spindle can be wiggled 0.002" with very little pressure. The combined effect is a significant wobble.

Here is an example: 




Is this a normal amount of wobble for a spindle sander?


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I bought that for 180$ used. Cleaned it up and it works great. Solid tool. Newbie17 can't you adjust the table to square it to the spindle?


----------



## Newbie17 (Feb 20, 2017)

> I bought that for 180$ used. Cleaned it up and it works great. Solid tool. Newbie17 can t you adjust the table to square it to the spindle?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Yes, I can square the table better, but the issue I'm having is the wobble as the drum rotates. This is my first oscillating spindle sander, so maybe it's normal. I do like the power it has. I am pretty hard on tools.


----------

